# Fuzz - The sound that changed the world



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Check this out:

Fuzz documentary

A lot of cool vintage fuzz pedals and interviews. Really informative. I was hooked for the whole show.


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

I always love watching docs as such.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Great vid, thanks for that.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks, I'll have to finish watching it later--or I'll be up way too late...


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Cool. Thanks Jon. I've bookmarked that for later viewing. Should be cool.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

hahah 15 cents. would be a good bootick pedal name.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks!
i'll watch this later today!
i just finished the crybaby doc this week...


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah, that Wah documentary was a good one.


----------



## Cary (May 11, 2011)

Anyone else notice the Electro Hamonix mad professor sexually harassing his employees?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Cary said:


> Anyone else notice the Electro Hamonix mad professor sexually harassing his employees?


some guys collect stomp boxes-
some stomp box manufacturers collect women from spanish speaking countries.
its all good.
isnt it?

thanks jon, that was pretty cool.


----------



## robnutting (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the video! That was highly entertaining, and it was neat to see a lot of the faces behind the small effects companies. Really interesting.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

J S Moore said:


> Yeah, that Wah documentary was a good one.



Have you a link would like to see that as well.


 Im still chuckling over 15 cents


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

For the Crybaby doc try here or here.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Damn you for sharing this!! Starting watching at 2am and had to put it down reluctantly thirty minutes in to get some sleep. Looking forward to more.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Thank you Jon  I got 20 mins in but have to dash now. Got it downloaded so will burn and sit back on the big screen and watch it later in full


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

This doc is really making me want to try a fuzz pedal again...
I've tried so many, but for some reason, they just don't sound good to me when I'm playing them. Can anyone suggest one I should try? I've tried:
Cusack Screamer Fuzz
Voodoo Labs Super fuzz
Skreddy screw driver
tone factor Mule
mad professor fire red fuzz
Lovepedal Karl
zvex fuzz factory

Anyone?


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I think the secret on any of them is to keep the fuzz ( or whatever they put on the one knob) down near zero, then turn up the volume. That way it acts more like a boost. Unless of course you want to go right over the top.

I've got a BYOC Tonebender clone that is very nice. It does that 60's sound so well you can smell the weed.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

J S Moore said:


> I think the secret on any of them is to keep the fuzz ( or whatever they put on the one knob) down near zero, then turn up the volume. That way it acts more like a boost. Unless of course you want to go right over the top.
> 
> I've got a BYOC Tonebender clone that is very nice. It does that 60's sound so well you can smell the weed.


Thanks for the tip, i'll have to try a tonebender type fuzz out.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting this! Now I wanna TRY a fuzz pedal, I honestly never have used one.


kqoct



What have I been missing?


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

flashPUNK said:


> J S Moore said:
> 
> 
> > I think the secret on any of them is to keep the fuzz ( or whatever they put on the one knob) down near zero, then turn up the volume. That way it acts more like a boost. Unless of course you want to go right over the top.
> ...


I did a lot of research on Tonebender clones recently and narrowed down my own search to the MJM Britbender and the Earthquaker Devices Tonereaper.

There are arguably better clones, (DAM's was so aunthentic they now make them for the original manufacturer Sola Sound) but I was trying to keep it under $200. I ended up with a two knob Britbender via a trade and I love it. Just recorded with it over the weekend and it spits and snarls and sounds like my amp is dying.

Those Death by Audio guys seem nice, feel like I should support them and buy one of their pedals.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

There really are a lot of passionate people in that industry. It's good to know there still exists a culture of quality and craftsmanship here.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Yes. Alive and recorded discussing what it is was and how. This information while superseded by more and more modern means is still of inestimable value to the history of music. As was mentioned about the one fellow who obscured all his works and recorded nothing. Other than people that say "good pedal" his works are otherwise dead because there is no record or way of keeping his works alive.


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

I've seen that movie a bunch of times. Quite entertaining. 

There is another pedal movie out there called The Art of the Stompbox. I bought it months ago but still haven't watched it all the way through yet. Too much randomness and noise for my liking. 
http://www.museumofmakingmusic.org/stompbox/gifts


----------

